# Transmisor y Receptor interior para Television



## Casti (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola.
Lo que quiero hacer es como un video sender pero con entrada y salida de cable coaxial.
Es decir, yo tengo la caja de la tele en una pared de la habitacion y quiero hacer llegar la señal a la television que esta en la pared de enfrente.

Me podriais decir si con un par de antenas en los 2 lados seria suficiente o si estoy completamente equivocado y deberia hacer un transmisor y un receptor.

Es para el UHF en españa.

Saludos
Gracias de Antemano


----------



## alexus (Jun 28, 2009)

exacto,. debes hacer un tx y un rx de uhf, que antena casi que antena casi no precisa!


----------



## Casti (Jun 28, 2009)

Estuve mirando por el foro y no encontre ninguno que me proporcionara entrada directa del cable coaxial, todos son con audio y video separado.
Agradeceria si alguien me pudiera pasar los circuitos o algo de información sobre los transmisores y receptores de UHF.

Gracias!


----------



## alexus (Jun 28, 2009)

debes demodular el audio y el video por separado, transmitir por separado, recepcionar por separado, y mezclar,

creo que es asi, va a ser mejor que tires unos metros de cable, la rf es media complicada!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 28, 2009)

el ancho de banda que estas pidiendo transmitir es demaciado grande y no hay nada comercial que se pueda usar

se entiende tu quieres transmitir  toda la banda de CATV por el aire


----------



## Casti (Jun 29, 2009)

Yo lo quiero hacer porque tengo una gata muy traviesa que se me come los cables... pero si no se puede, no se puede.

Muchas gracias a los 2!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 29, 2009)

Casti dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo quiero hacer porque tengo una gata muy traviesa que se me come los cables... pero si no se puede, no se puede.
> 
> Muchas gracias a los 2!



ok, pero en este foro los tecnicos/ingenieros nos caracterizamos por dar soluciones:


Solucion:


Conecta el TV con un cable y mata la gata.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

Y no se podía mandar por el cable directamente a la antena, si es necesario con un amplificador?


----------



## Casti (Jun 29, 2009)

Electrodan, no entiendo bien tu solucion, pero es un 1º de un edificio de 3 plantas.
Es antiguo y es la unica caja de toda la casa (cosa que no es ningun problema por ahora).

Voy a probar con "repelentes" naturales como el limon. Voy a tener que untar de limon todos los cables... 

Gracias chicos!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 29, 2009)

una solucion que te puedo dar, ( ya que lo mejor que podes hacer es usar el cable..) es que eduques a tu gato. el mio cuando era mas chico , molestaba bastante tambien..  cuando este comiendose los cables, salpicalo con agua.  odian eso los gatos.. en un par de dias  que hagas eso, ya no va a joder mas con los cables. con el mio sirvio.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/AA7/activant2.html

Pones el coaxial en la entrada y la antena en la salida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Casti (Jun 30, 2009)

Lo voy a probar! Os dire algo!


----------

